# For Sale Brand New........Brother NV2500D



## enquiry024 (Jan 3, 2012)

EMAIL :- enquiry24[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com
[email protected]
---------------------

We are one of the manufacturers / exporters and traders of a quality range of Embroidery Machines. The machines offered by us are known in the market for their performance, efficiency and functionality

Brother Home Sewing and Embroidery Machines :

Brother PR-1000e Embroidery Machine : €2,670
Brother PR-650e Embroidery Machine : €2,400

Brother PC-8500D : €1,220
Brother ULT2003D : €2,199
Brother NV4000D : €$1,380
Brother PC6500 : €1,800
Brother SE-270D : €700
Brother PR-600 : €800
Brother PE170D : €2,300
Brother NV1000 : €999
Brother NV1200 : €1,980
Brother NV1500D : €1,749
Brother NV2500D : €2,000
Brother PR600II : €944
Brother PE700 : €689
Brother PE-180D : €650
Brother PE-150v : €600

Single-Head Embroidery Machines :

Brother PR600IIC : €900
Brother BE-1201B-AC : €1,445
Brother BE-0101B : €770
Brother BE-0901E-AC : €820

Multi-Head Embroidery Machines :

Brother BES-1206B-BC : €2,120
Brother BE-1204C-BC : €2,022
Brother BES-1240BC : €2,120
Brother BES-1262BC : €2,390
Brother BES-1260BC : €2,280
Brother BES-940BC : €2,300
Brother BES-962BC : €2,700
Brother BES-960BC : €2,000

---------------------
EMAIL :- enquiry24[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com
[email protected]
---------------------


----------

